# [SOLVED] keyboard turns off lcd



## rmplayer (Aug 1, 2013)

I have a T42 thinkpad with windows 2000 and have not had problems until now. When I use the keyboard and MS Word the screen goes dark. The mouse works, and allows internet access but whenever I type with the keyboard the screen will also go dark. This requires me to power off. Have found instructions to remove the keyboard and would appreciate suggestions as to locating the problem.
rmplayer


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: keyboard turns off lcd*

Boot into *Setup* (Bios) go to *Integrated Peripherals* or some such, and look for *Legacy Keyboard*, or *touch pad*, and see if it is* Disabled* then Enable it. 
Also, go to the Lenovo drivers site for your model Drivers and software - ThinkPad T42, T42p and download the *Chipset* and *Mouse and Keyboard* driver, And* Display *driver.


----------



## rmplayer (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: keyboard turns off lcd*

Thanks for the reply. I took out the keyboard. The internal parts were dusty so cleaned it up. After reinstalling the keyboard the problem seems to have vanished. Will know more after I try the DVD.:dance:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: keyboard turns off lcd*

Sounds like you got it, good job! Please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------



## rmplayer (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: keyboard turns off lcd*



spunk.funk said:


> Sounds like you got it, good job! Please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.



Correction: The problem was not solved but got another motherboard with a newer CPU that doesn't get so hot. Installed the new mother board and get the message "System Checksum Bad" and then a symbol indicating a lock that is closed and a negative sign. 

Can't get into the Bios by pressing F1.
How do I remove the lock?
Thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: keyboard turns off lcd*



> got another motherboard with a newer CPU....a symbol indicating a lock


It sounds like you have a bios password set. Is this a brand new motherboard, or is this a used motherboard, that is new for you? If you have a Bios Password, it is against TSF rules to assist with Password circumvention.


----------



## rmplayer (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: keyboard turns off lcd*

I have replaced my original motherboard and after adjusting the hibernation find that the computer no longer crashes.
Thanks for the input.


----------

